# SMR



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome to BeeSource Stephen.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to besource. Do a search Of the Cleo Hogan Jr. trap out method. Great way to do just what you want.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Agree with tenbears, Mr Hogan's trap out method works quite well.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome !!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Stephen!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome, Stephen. That introduction sounds a little bit like the ones they do at "12-step" meetings. Be advised, if you are not already addicted to beekeeping, you soon will be.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource Stephen. G


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome SMR! I have a visit to your country on my bucket list.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

SMR.. Send me an e-mail, [email protected] and I will send you my 12 page document on trapping bees. You can build your own trap from the info provided, and it has color photos of traps in progress. Everything you will need to know.

It is all "free", and no salesman will call.

cchoganjr


----------



## smr (Sep 9, 2015)

It is what it is , phoebee
I am hoping to get back into beekeeping 
Thanks


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

We all wish you the best smr. G


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

smr said:


> It is what it is , phoebee
> I am hoping to get back into beekeeping
> Thanks


smr, a 12-step organization is one of those groups that treats addiction by having members stand up before the group and discuss their problem and progress. Alcoholics Anonymous is the originator of the idea. There probably should be a Beekeepers' Anonymous, as it is clearly an addictive passtime.


----------

